# Norfolk Line



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

I read in a magazine that Norfolk Line has taken over Norse Merchant Ferries, does anyony know if this has happened, I vaguely heard an ad on the radio adververtising lower ferry prices from Ireland to G.B. with Norse Merchant, so I am a bit confused.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Ladybird

If you have a look at the Norse Merchant website www.Norsemerchant.com you will see that it is now in the attractive shade of light blue that AP Moller www.Maersk.com paint all their vessels (Dover ones were not owned).

If it moves buy it... recent purchases Safmarine (South African state line) and P&O Nedlloyd.

Must get out of this anorak and see more of life. 

N


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi ladybird

Read all about it HERE

Regards M&D


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Sorry..............Norfolk Line is wholly owned by AP Moller/Maersk

N


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

ladybird. norse merchant ferries operate from dublin to liverpool and from dover to calais prices seem to be good but it takes 8 hours to get to liverpool , the ship leaves dublin at 10 at night. or tue .to fri at 10in the morning also . you also get a meal included..........aido


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Aido,

Someone told me that they were going to do the dublin holyhead route, just wondered was there any truth in this,

Deirdre


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

dont think they are going to holyhead. its a pity would have been a quicker route....aido


----------

